# Cooper the Chihuahua - STORM CHASER!



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

We went outside today to clean up the yard in case of any high winds (they're saying we won't get anything now) and I decided to let Cooper do some investigating and storm chasing.

*Mom... did you say there's a hurry-cane coming??*










*I don't know what a hurry-cane looks like. Hmmm....*










*I'm looking, but I don't see anything that resembles something in a hurry or a cane!*










*I *am* a bit itchy though. Excuse me a moment.*










*Meowmie... are you SURE we can't send Cooper to Cindie???? Look what that stupid dog is doing now!*










*Hey Mom... can you help me? I think my face froze this way!!!* :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats soo funny ,
I love coopers face :shock:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Cooper has such an expressive face! Gotta just love Cooper!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh Cooper you are just too funny!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww cooper is such a sweetie!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Cooper you are the greatest


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao that's so funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Aaww, loving Cooper and Omakitty too of course!


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Cooper and Omakitty,

You both look great.

Jennie


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Coop...looks like you won't have to worry 'bout that Hurry-Cane :sunny: ...lol... I was just picturing him in a rain slicker chasing after the hurry-cane.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Awww....Cooper's such a sweetie!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Cooper has the silliest look on his face in the last picture! :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww those pics are soo cute! wow look at that big yard..perfect for 2 chis *cough*maggie*cough*


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: tooo funny! lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> aww those pics are soo cute! wow look at that big yard..perfect for 2 chis *cough*maggie*cough*


 :shock: ssshhhh... OmaKitty will hear you!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Cooper said:


> i love my cheese said:
> 
> 
> > aww those pics are soo cute! wow look at that big yard..perfect for 2 chis *cough*maggie*cough*
> ...


You know ... OmaKitty has you on her side ... doesn't Cooper need an Allie as well?? 


BTW ... gorgeous pics!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i think omakitty would be happy with another girl addition to the family  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

As per the written contract, EVERYONE is on OmaKitty's side, including myself and Cooper, the guy that mows my lawn, the girl that sold us Girl Scout Cookies last year and the rest of the human population that inhabits the planet Earth.

You must have missed that memo. :scratch:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Cooper said:


> As per the written contract, EVERYONE is on OmaKitty's side, including myself and Cooper, the guy that mows my lawn, the girl that sold us Girl Scout Cookies last year and the rest of the human population that inhabits the planet Earth.
> 
> You must have missed that memo. :scratch:


Sorry, that memo must have been distributed *before* I became a member of the board ... and since I'm lazy, I didn't do a search to find it ... just to be a pain to you! 

**hugs** 

:flower:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i think youre going to get maggie... you should just stop stalling and get it over with now   shes meant for YOU! shes waiting for you to go save her!! omakitty wont know the difference. and hey who knows, maybe shell be best friends with maggie!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Ms. Paris is swooning over her man out working the storm!  She said she likes looking at his rugged physique! :love10: 

Omakitty looks like one feline that doesn't take any crap! She is beautiful--- but not at all what I pictured. I pictured her as a semi-longhaired black and white kitty. Funny how you get a picture in your mind! :lol: I can see why Cooper doesn't push too many issues with her!  

Glad yall shouldn't have any effects of the storm. :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Cooper's soooo cute!! I love him!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You wanna see something scary?

Here's my sister's cat. THIS is a cat that doesn't take any lip:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahaha that cat is AWESOME definitely dont want anything tiny around her haha shes soo pretty! one of these days i will definitely have a long hair white kitty


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I LUV the Coop pics and captions. OmaKitty too! And the sisters cat, yeah, sure looks like it wouldn't take any lip. LOL :lol:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

What happen's when Omakitty and your sister's cat get together? I guess what I'm asking is who would win in a kitty boxing match? :boxing: :lol:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Those pictures are great! Omakitty's expressions are priceless.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Alli said:


> What happen's when Omakitty and your sister's cat get together? I guess what I'm asking is who would win in a kitty boxing match? :boxing: :lol:


They don't get together... we'll never know.

I won't get Oma around any other cat due to something that happened about 4 years ago. I was fostering 3 kittens that were about 14 days old. I brought them home in a little box and took one out to bottle feed it. OmaKitty was such a great mother when she had kittens that I thought she wouldn't mind these kittens, so I didn't watch her as closely as I should have.

I'll save you the details but she killed one of the kittens before I could put the one I was feeding down and get to her. The other kitten had minor injuries (she was moving on to it when I grabbed her) but was fine. It scared me to death - besides the obvious reasons - OmaKitty had a crazy look on her face and was acting really out of character. I think she must have had a melt-down or something.

OmaKitty doesn't get around other cats. I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, Oma, send Cooper to Aunt Cindie's.
Who's Maggie?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Geezus criminy woman! Don't you pay attention? :lol: 

The Maggie thread - http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=14385


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

So funny..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper really is " The man " 8) 8) 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: great pics and captions!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Geezus criminy woman! Don't you pay attention? :lol:
> 
> The Maggie thread - http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=14385


Well poop..i was gone yesterday! You know, the job all day and then league pool last night.

GEESH! I'm gone *one* day and you find a dog. A dog that you say you won't be getting.  Now i have to wonder for the next 10-15 years what ever happened to that poor little dog.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Very funny story and pics! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Good thing you have Cooper the storm chaser... you might need him to chase that storm away....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Geezus criminy woman! Don't you pay attention? :lol:
> ...


Go get her yourself. I'm sure hubby wouldn't even notice one more.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

quote]
Go get her yourself. I'm sure hubby wouldn't even notice one more. [/quote]

You go get her and bring her to me. :toothy3:


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

hahah  Thats so funny! Cooper is a cutie!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> You go get her and bring her to me. :toothy3:


I'm not falling for that trick. LOL I know what you're up to... you tried it with Boomer too, remember??


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

I just LOVE me some Cooper! :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Cooper is such a doll ... I'm glad he is keeping an eye out for the hurry-cane!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wow, I am behind with the gossip! I definitely think that ultra handsome fella Cooper would benefit hugely from having a li'l sis. And I most certainly recommend having 2 chi's especially when your female feline won't be the loving playmate he craves. I speak from experience!  :wink: It's awesome having 2 chi's and our Omakitty double is even getting more tolerant of ours.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

well... okay then.

Just send me enough $$ to pay for a year or so of vet bills (don't forget to add the extra in case of emergencies - surgery is expensive) and I also need some $$ for training. OH... I also need $$ for food during the first year... and throw in some for treats too, if you can. Cooper eats Greenies and they're not cheap - I'm sure Maggie would want them as well.

THEN, if you could find someone to come live at my house that can do the training, feeding, petting, etc.. that would be great. 

The reason I need that person is because I'd be in the hospital, recovering (hopefully) from OmaKitty slicing and dicing me like a tomato. Could you send some $$ to cover that as well?

Y'all forget that I'm unemployed sometimes, don't you? I'm still waiting on $$ to come in so I can get Cooper's other knee surgery ... I don't have the $$ to take in another animal - unless it's the spider that has taken residence above the computer.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wow, actually our Angel sounds tame compared to your Omakitty. All joking aside Cooper has the most wonderful qualities I'm sure no number of chi's could match. I can honestly say he's one of kind, and I'm not kissing butt when I say that. I'm sorry to hear Cooper will be needing more knee surgery and I hope that other knee isn't too bothering him too much in the meantime??? Our Angel (devil in disguise) is very very slowly mellowing just a tad with us at least (can't say the same for vet's visits tho'). :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

His other knee, which was "surgicized" in July, is doing well, although I think he may have thrown it out AGAIN. I'm going to wait for the next vet appt. to see.

I thought OmaKitty was a money-sucker at the vet with her craziness. Come to find out, Cooper can suck it down faster than Oma.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh oh i'm behind too , i'm sorry to hear cooper needs knee surgery,poor little guy  so i agree you have to give him a lady as a treat  i'm sure he will love that ,he looks so gentle :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper's mom, it seems that you and I are the only ones in this forum who say 'no' to having a 2nd chi because we can't afford it. Okay, I can't have another dog in this condo but even if I could, I wouldn't be able to afford it. Lily sucks the money up as fast as I earn it - $7000 between June 15 of 2004 and June 15 of 2005. Have a 2nd chi? I'd love to. Just tell my boss to give me a 25% raise and I'll consider it.

How do you guys afford so many dogs???? Is there a money tree someplace that Cooper's mom and I don't know about? :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks guys
that is just the laugh i needed
cooper is great


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I love it! :lol:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

oh oh oh the money tree... hmmm lets see... well you take a left, then another left, then the second fork in the road to the right, go through the bear cave around the 200 year old redwood tree and it should be somewhere around there. I usually find it after a couple of days of searching through the 7 foot tall grass...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> oh oh oh the money tree... hmmm lets see... well you take a left, then another left, then the second fork in the road to the right, go through the bear cave around the 200 year old redwood tree and it should be somewhere around there. I usually find it after a couple of days of searching through the 7 foot tall grass...


but beware the bill collecting troll who waits under the bridge.... can't believe you forgot to mention the bridge! it's right after the bear cave right before the redwood...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you ladies (ladies? Wow.. that's a stretch. :lol: :lol: )

I'll send Cooper out immediately to find the money tree. I'll give him some pepper spray for the troll.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> ilovekeiki said:
> 
> 
> > oh oh oh the money tree... hmmm lets see... well you take a left, then another left, then the second fork in the road to the right, go through the bear cave around the 200 year old redwood tree and it should be somewhere around there. I usually find it after a couple of days of searching through the 7 foot tall grass...
> ...



oh shoot! i always forget the troll!!! Maybe thats why he always catches me hmmmm.... :scratch: i need to be more careful. Maybe cooper and i can go together so he can scare the troll away! Ah ha! How does that sound?


----------

